# In the backyard this morning.  Bald Eagle



## dreamriver (Feb 26, 2012)

Wow!!  I love living here, got to enjoy viewing a Bald Eagle this morning. crappy photo taken from the back porch


----------



## DonnaBelle (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes, it always gives me a lift to see an Eagle.  I can see why it's our National bird.

Lovely view from your back porch.

DonnaBelle


----------



## billyandtimmyplace (Feb 28, 2012)

lovely view!


----------



## elevan (Feb 28, 2012)

What a privilege to view one from your back porch!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 28, 2012)

That is amazing and beautiful. Great picture.


----------

